# macbook et videoprojecteur?



## joeldu18cher (7 Février 2007)

j'envisage de faire acheter un portable à mon collège ... audacieux, je me dis ... " et pourquoi pas un macbook?" ... 
mais dans l'usage, il faudrait que son emploi avec un videoprojecteur pour projeter nos cours sur grand écran blanc... ( wouah la classe! ) soit possible et simple à faire avec le mac book ? est ce faisable et simple ? un logiciel doit il etre installé en particulier pour ce genre d'utilisation ? tous les cables sont ils fournis ? etc ?


----------



## CERDAN (7 Février 2007)

cela d&#233;pend du videoprojecteur, normalement tout est fournis.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'envisage de faire acheter un portable à mon collège ... audacieux, je me dis ... " et pourquoi pas un macbook?" ...
> mais dans l'usage, il faudrait que son emploi avec un videoprojecteur pour projeter nos cours sur grand écran blanc... ( wouah la classe! ) soit possible et simple à faire avec le mac book ? est ce faisable et simple ? un logiciel doit il etre installé en particulier pour ce genre d'utilisation ? tous les cables sont ils fournis ? etc ?



A priori aucun besoin de logiciel tiers, au pire il faudra passer par les préférences systèmes et dire qu'il y a un moniteur, l'affaire de deux clicks. Mais 9,9 fois sur 10 il sera reconnu de suite. 
Par contre il faudra un adaptateur entre le mac et le vidéoprojecteur. Et Appel étant parfois très mesquin, il n'est plus livré avec le Macbook. D'ailleurs, mieux vaut l'acheter sur l'Applestore: il coûtait 10 Euros de plus à la Fnac!!!


Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Février 2007)

adaptateur ?? mmm je trouve ça à quelle rubrique ? je vais passer pour un cinglé compliquant les choses auprés de mes collègues ? ou l'adaptateur est-il aussi nécessaire avec un pc ...? désolé de vous paraître pinailleur mais je préfère préparer mes arrières ... :rateau:


----------



## minicos (7 Février 2007)

Sur les PC tu peux avoir des sorties : 

- Composite : prise simple, jaune, classique hyper pourri pour raccorder un projecteur

- S Video : mieux mais à réserver pour les petits écrans externe type télés, sur un videoprojecteur ça passe mais c'est l'age de pierre, on peut faire beaucoup mieux pour pas plus cher. A noter qu'en S Video, tu ne peux que faire de la recopie video, mais pas gérer un moniteur externe (ton bureau de PC sera comme une image télé et pas comme sur un écran d'ordinateur).

- VGA : la prise classique pour raccorder un moniteur. On peut se servir de cette prise pour raccorder un video projecteur avec entrée RVB (ou RGB) c'est à dire les signaux Rouge Vert et Bleu. 

- RVB ou YUV : Trois prises généralement "Rouge Vert et Bleu" (RVB ou RGB équivalent du VGA) directement connectable (pas une seule prise VGA). Voir si YUV ou RVB (car différences). Là encore on peut raccorder un video projecteur en RVB ou en YUV.

- DVI (ou un format dérivé plus petit) : La prise "tout" numérique et qui reprend également les signaux composite, s video, vga... le tout en un de la video quoi  

- HDMI : un connecteur différent du DVI, mais qui contient DVI + AUDIO. Très pratique pour ne mettre qu'un seul câble entre l'ordinateur et le diffuseur (équipé d'une prise HDMI). Si le diffuseur (télé videopro...) n'a qu'une entrée DVI, on peut très bien utiliser la sortie HDMI, avec un adaptateur ou un câble HDMI DVI, mais on perd le son.



Sur mac, pas de HDMI (sauf @ TV) mais un connecteur "mini DVI" (un DVI en petit) et une sortie son optique/classique (donc permettant un raccordement numérique 5.1 ... et analogique).

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut le DVI combine à peu près tous les signaux videos (je crois que le YUV ne se fait pas facilement), donc Apple te propose des adaptateurs divers pour le macbook :

- mini DVI vers Composite ET S Video : pratique, mais pas bien en videoprojection

- mini DVI vers VGA : bien pour moniteurs, pour pas mal de télés, pour des VP, surtout si on veut faire de l'affichage informatique et jouer sur les résolutions.

- mini DVI vers DVI : là tu as une sortie DVI standard, qui te permet de raccorder le macbook à une télé ou un VP avec entrée HDMI ou DVI. Le meilleur format pour l'image, fonctionne très bien en affichage informatique, MAIS tu es captif de la résolution du diffuseur. C'est le diffuseur qui dicte le format de sortie au mac. 

Ces adaptateurs valent moins de 20 euros...


Donc tu peux faire tout ce qu'un PC fait, la seule différence c'est que si le PC a une sortie HDMI, elle n'existe pas sur mac même par adaptateur. Il te faudra un cordon pour la Video et un cordon pour le son.

Tu peux expliquer ça à ton pote


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Février 2007)

J'ai un truc imparable:

Sur un mac tu branches l'adaptateur (et oui tu as du acheter un adaptateur en plus) et puis et bien ô c'est tout ! l'image est déjà sur le tableau blanc !

Sur un pc tu branches le cable (parce qu'il n'y a pas d'adaptateur) et hop l'image n'est pas sur l'écran ! alors tu fais click droit propriété etc.....tu redémarres.....tu cries tu pleures tu geules et hop l'image est sur l'écran !


donc voila pourquoi tu payes un adaptateur......


Macforever :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Pharmacos


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2007)

Je confirme, quand je branche mon MBP d&#233;j&#224; allum&#233; sur le videoproj (pour les cours), la stup&#233;faction des &#233;tudiants est &#233;loquant (genre: ah bon, faut pas red&#233;marrer?, ou "faut pas d'abord brancher le video avant d'allumer? etc).
L'autre jour, belle performance, avec deux portables diff&#233;rents PC, pas moyen d'avoir un image sur le mur. Je propose "si on essayait le mien"? "Mais non, &#231;a ne changera rien".
On branche et l&#224; miracle, image toute suite  
J'avoue, un peu de chance:love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2007)

Même avis : j'ai les adaptateurs, je ne me suis jusqu'à maintenant jamais occupé des consignes pour que ça marche "allumer ci avant ça, etc." pour brancher mon macbook sur vidéoprojecteur et ça marche.


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Février 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> adaptateur ?? mmm je trouve ça à quelle rubrique ? je vais passer pour un cinglé compliquant les choses auprés de mes collègues ? ou l'adaptateur est-il aussi nécessaire avec un pc ...? désolé de vous paraître pinailleur mais je préfère préparer mes arrières ... :rateau:



Meuh non tu ne vas compliquer les choses auprès de tes collègues. C'est juste que la prise du cable qui sort de ton vidéoprojecteur est trop grosse pour celle du mac. D'où l'adaptateur.

Et celui-ci se trouve... ben dans un magasin qui vend des macs, ou bien si tu l'achètes sur l'Applestore, tu peux en prendre un au passage aussi (et a priori c'est moins cher).

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Meuh non tu ne vas compliquer les choses auprès de tes collègues. C'est juste que la prise du cable qui sort de ton vidéoprojecteur est trop grosse pour celle du mac. D'où l'adaptateur.
> 
> Et celui-ci se trouve... ben dans un magasin qui vend des macs, ou bien si tu l'achètes sur l'Applestore, tu peux en prendre un au passage aussi (et a priori c'est moins cher).
> 
> ...



L'adaptateur est livré avec un MBP, pour le MB tout court, je n'en sais rien.
Je n'ai rien acheté du tout.


----------



## puffade (8 Février 2007)

deux liens pour te procurer deux adaptateurs mini DVI vers VGA et mini DVI vers DVI:

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=M9320

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=M9321

Attention je tempèrerais un peu les propos concernant la facilité déconcertante car il peut existe des problèmes de conversion de signal suivant ton vidéoproj, tes cables...Avec le mini-DVI, ce n'est pas aussi simple que quand c'était que du VGA. 

J'ai ouvert deux thread qui évoquent quelques problèmes mais peu de gens s'y sont intéressés semble-t-il ?


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> L'adaptateur est livré avec un MBP, pour le MB tout court, je n'en sais rien.
> Je n'ai rien acheté du tout.




Apple n'étant pas à une mesquinerie prêt... le MB est fourni sans adaptateur...

A.


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2007)

puffade a dit:


> deux liens pour te procurer deux adaptateurs mini DVI vers VGA et mini DVI vers DVI:
> 
> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=M9320
> 
> ...



Avec mon iBook (qui est doté de'un mini DVI si mes souvenirs sont bons), je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes non plus, ni sous OS9 ni sous OSX


----------



## minicos (9 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Avec mon iBook (qui est doté de'un mini DVI si mes souvenirs sont bons), je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes non plus, ni sous OS9 ni sous OSX



Non non, mini VGA, pas mini DVI :rateau:


----------



## puffade (9 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Avec mon iBook (qui est doté de'un mini DVI si mes souvenirs sont bons), je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes non plus, ni sous OS9 ni sous OSX




Et non, avec l'ibook, ce n'est pas du mini DVI mais du VGA. Avec mon ibook, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis non plus mais avec le macbook, tout n'est pas aussi simple:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166646

fin du thread:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=164263&highlight=vid%E9oprojecteur


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2007)

puffade a dit:


> Et non, avec l'ibook, ce n'est pas du mini DVI mais du VGA. Avec mon ibook, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis non plus mais avec le macbook, tout n'est pas aussi simple:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166646
> 
> ...



Bon, je m'incline alors


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2007)

Vu que vous êtes tous des ninjas des videoprojections j'ai une simple question pré-switch.
Je travaille chez un éditeur de logiciels et l'idéal de projection est de 1280*1024 pour que l'ensemble des infos affichées sur l'écran du soft soient visibles sans scroller.

Question simple, vu que le MB est en 1280*800, puis-je projeter en 1280*1024 l'écran complet pour navigation même si l'écran du MB nécéssite lui de scroller?
Question subsidiaire, si oui je ne visualise pas franchement comment les mouvements de la souris pour se promener dans la verticale des 224 points manquant du MB ne sont pas parasites au niveau de la videoprojection.

A vrai dire je suis sur le point d'acheter un MB que je dois pouvoir utiliser dans ce cas professionnellement et cela me ferait cher les 224 pixels de différences s'il fallait que je saute sur un MBP 17 pour être certain.

Merci d'avance pour ce thread, ça faisait un moment que je devais poser la question...


----------



## minicos (9 Février 2007)

La résolution d'affichage sur l'écran interne n'a rien à voir avec celle que tu peux obtenir en externe. 

Ainsi le max pour le Macbook est un affichage de 1280x800 en interne mais de 1920x1200 en externe.

Il n'y a donc pas d'objection à ce que le Macbook puisse afficher la résolution de 1280x1024 en externe, à condition que cette résolution corresponde bien à celle du diffuseur.


Pour que ça fonctionne comme celà (c'est à dire pouvoir jouer sur les résolutions externes comme si le diffuseur était un moniteur informatique), il ne faut pas seulement le racoorder en recopie video, mais en moniteur étendu.

Donc on oublie les prises composites et S Video.

Restent  

- le VGA, qui laisse la main au macbook pour les résolutions de sortie (dans le menu moniteur tu verras plusieurs résolutions compatibles et tu choisiras celle qui te convient ou tu utiliseras des applications tierce pour que la résolution colle à ce que tu veux).

- le DVI, qui utilise la résolution du moniteur. En gros c'est le diffuseur qui va dire au macbook ce qu'il est capable d'afficher et le macbook va s'y coller.



Autre chose : tu peux parfaitement travailler un projet plus grand que la résolution de ton affichage interne. Il suffit de ne pas l'afficher en plein et de l'adapter à l'écran ou d'accepter de scroller un peu si tu veux voir toute l'image.

Par exemple une video en 1080i (1920x1080) s'affiche sur un écran de macbook qui n'en voit qu'une fenêtre, mais si je clique sur "adapter à l'écran" elle rentre dans le cadre, je profite de toute l'image, mais pas de sa définition max, ce dont je me fouterai si je devais bosser dessus pour faire un montage. 

Dis toi bien que c'est pareil pour une photo : en 8 méga pixel, l'écran n'existe pas pour faire un adressage pixel par pixel. Ca n'empêche pas de voir sa photo adatpée à la taille de son écran, ni de zoomer sur le détail pour l'afficher en pleine résolution si tu dois travailler dessus.


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2007)

Merci Minicos pour ces pr&#233;cisions.

Pour r&#233;sumer, car il s'agit d'avoir la certitude de pouvoir utiliser mon futur MB dans le cadre de projection professionnelles dans le monde palpitant des ERP / Compta, avec l'adaptateur VGA et/ou DVI je peux avoir mon progiciel en plus petit sur l'&#233;cran de mon MB dont la projection pourra &#234;tre plus grande sur le videoprojecteur?


Que l'image soit plus petite sur le MB mais exactement &#224; l'&#233;chelle homoth&#233;tique de ce qui est projet&#233; est essentiel pour moi.
A aujourd'hui sur mon Dell au boulot ma r&#233;solution interne est plus &#233;lev&#233;e que celle du video donc je n'ai pas eu &#224; &#234;tre confront&#233; &#224; ce probl&#232;me.
Si sur le MB l'image est mise &#224; l'&#233;chelle et qu'en plus elle g&#232;re le passage du 16/10 au 4/3 sans autre forme de proc&#232;s, je suis satisfait...

[Edith] : D&#233;sol&#233; si je suis lourd mais en relisant la r&#233;ponse plus haut je pr&#233;cise l'environnement.
Je comprends bien l'analogie pour une photo en 8MP ou de la video 1080.
Le probl&#232;me et que dans l'un ou l'autre des cas le fichier en question est lu par un applicatif (PS, iPhoto, Quicktime etc) qui permettent une mise &#224; l'&#233;chelle DEPUIS le soft utilis&#233;.
Dans mon cas, c'est pour faire la pr&#233;sentation de progiciels de gestion du poste client (ERP etc) qui sont leur "propre" diffuseur.
Donc soit le MB resize l'&#233;cran &#224; l'&#233;chelle de ce qui est projet&#233;, donc en plus petit &#224; l'&#233;cran et en 4/3 avec des bandes noires et je me sers de la projection au mur pour la d&#233;mo, soit il faut jouer des ascenseurs verticaux et horizontaux.

Ne poss&#233;dant que des portables dont la r&#233;solution est sup&#233;rieure aux videos que j'ai sous la main en entreprise je ne peux pas h&#233;las r&#233;pondre seul &#224; cette question qui est clairement l'une des seules poru laquelle je n'ai pas de r&#233;ponse avant mon double switch perso/pro.


----------



## minicos (9 Février 2007)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ta demande...

Les résolutions offertes par le Macbook :





Tu demandes 1280x1024 soit un ratio de 1,25, le macbook ne peut pas se placer en résolution interne pour l'afficher en "brut", en revanche sur le diffuseur externe, il se mettra à la résolution du diffuseur même si il ne l'a pas en interne. 

Mais il te faudra forcément un soft pour diffuser l'image sur le macbook, non ? Ce soft il gardera les propriétés homothétique de l'image en rajoutant des bandes noires verticales ou horizontales pour que l'affichage en interne soit bon.

Par exemple si je lis la video dans VLC ou Quicktime en plein écran (ou adapté à l'écran si supérieure), l'image n'est pas déformée, même si elle est adressée différement de la résolution du macbook. Une video 4/3 aura des bandes sur les côtés, une video 16/9 aura des petites bandes en haut et en bas (l'écran interne est 16/10), mais c'est toujours sans déformations. 

Dans le même esprit, lire une video 1280x1024 sur l'ibook correspond à un affichage de 1000x800 donc tu auras des bandes noires sur le côté en "adapté à l'écran" et un scrolling vertical possible si tu veux voir toute la largeur de ton image. 

Lire une video 1920x1080 se fait avec des bandes en haut et en bas en mode "adapté à l'écran" ou en scrolling de partout en image pleine.


Est-ce que la réponse convient ?

Si non, veux-tu une capture écran ?
Ou mieux : as-tu un exemple de video que je pourrais visionner pour capture d'écran ?


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Est-ce que la réponse convient ?


Parfait.
C'est juste que comme nous sommes éditeurs de progiciels de gestion et que ce genre de softs ne se trouvent pas sur toutes les machines, je ne pas simplement demander si VLC ou tels ou tels autres programmes que l'on peut trouver sur MacUpdate tournent comme je le souhaite.

Cela illustre encore une fois que si une chose doit marcher sur Mac, elle fonctionne tout simplement.


----------



## Trudo (9 Février 2007)

Avec un iMac Intel écran 20 pouces, est-ce que j'ai les résolutions 1920x1080 et 1280x720 en sortie sur la prise mini-DVI ? Je veux acheter un iMac mais s'il ne peut sortir ces deux résolutions, je vais prendre un HTPC car l'ordinateur servira beaucoup pour passer de la vidéo HD sur ma TVHD Sony 50 pouces.


----------



## minicos (9 Février 2007)

Si tu vas sur le site Apple, dans matériel, iMac, caractéristiques, tu as ta réponse.

Bon, comme j'y suis allé, la voilà  






En DVI tu peux sortir 1920x1080, un peu plus en analogique (par le VGA)


----------



## minicos (9 Février 2007)

Je t'ai fait une impression &#233;cran des menus :






On est sur l'affichage interne du macbook. 

A gauche comme tu vois, la r&#233;solution pour l'&#233;cran est de 1280x800.
De l'autre c&#244;t&#233; li&#233; en VGA, un videoprojecteur de r&#233;solution diff&#233;rente, mais je t'ai affich&#233; les r&#233;solutions et fr&#233;quence d'affichage en 1280x1024.

Donc &#224; gauche j'ai la main sur mon bureau et... &#224; droite je suis en train d'afficher une r&#233;solution diff&#233;rente dans le VP. Quand je passe la souris &#224; la droite de l'&#233;cran interne, je passe de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; c'est &#224; dire &#224; l'affichage externe. On voit le curseur passer de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;.

L'inconv&#233;nient c'est que le plein &#233;cran de VLC par exemple, s'affiche sur l'&#233;cran interne... il faut que je trouve la solution pour perdre les barres sur l'&#233;cran externe.


Si on doit travailler en mode "recopie video", on peut aussi pr&#233;ciser deux r&#233;solutions diff&#233;rentes pour l'affichage interne et externe. Dans ce cas les deux &#233;crans affichent la m&#234;me chose et le mode plein &#233;cran est support&#233; sur les deux.

EDIT : 

Dans le mode recopie video je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; clair : on peut pr&#233;ciser la r&#233;solution de sortie soit en interne, soit en externe, mais les deux s'y collent quand elle est inf&#233;rieure &#224; celle du Macbook. Le macbook va alors afficher des barres noires pour r&#233;duire son affichage. Par exemple un diffuseur 800x600 affichera une image plein alors que le macbook va rogner son affichage.

Si une r&#233;solution sup&#233;rieure &#224; celle du macbook est demand&#233;e, elle sera affich&#233;e en plein sur le diffuseur et le macbook affichera le max de son affichage, donc l'&#233;cran plein. Dans ce cas la video n'est pas d&#233;form&#233;e non plus sur l'&#233;cran interne. Je viens de faire l'essai en 1280x1024, &#231;a passe.


----------



## Trudo (10 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup. Il semble y avoir pas mal de choix. Mais est-ce que le 1280x720 à 60 hz est dans la liste ? Si non, ma TVHD Sony Grand Wega peut prendre du 1920x1080i et du 1280x768 à 60hz.

merci encore


----------



## laf (19 Février 2007)

Question connexe sur écran externe : j'ai un MB et je souhaiterais regarder mes films depuis le MB vers ma vieille TV qui n'a qu'une entrée S-vidéo et vidéo composite. Comment procéder pour avoir l'image et aussi le son?


----------

